# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HXCMagmaV1.0.4.6 Added Samsung Direct Unlock & Alcatel Code Calculator & 3000 New PID

## mohamed73

*HXCMagma V1.0.4.6 PRO RELEASE* *What's new ?*    *SAMSUNG HOT UPDATE:* *DIRECT UNLOCK for LATEST MODELS with QUALCOMM CPU:* Samsung Galaxy A3 DuosGalaxy A5 DuosGalaxy A8 DuosGalaxy Ace 3 DuosGalaxy Core Max DuosSamsung Galaxy E5Galaxy E5 DuosGalaxy E7Galaxy E7 DuosGalaxy Exhibit 2Galaxy ExhilarateSamsung Galaxy GoldenGalaxy Grand (QC)Galaxy Grand 3Galaxy Grand 3 DuosGalaxy Grand MaxSamsung Galaxy Grand PrimeGalaxy J5Galaxy J5 DuosGalaxy J7 DuosGalaxy Mega 2Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8Galaxy Mega 5.8 Plus DuosGalaxy Mega 6.3Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTESamsung Galaxy Mega 7.0Galaxy Mega PlusGalaxy Note (QC)Galaxy Note 2 (QC)Galaxy Note 2 LTESamsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE 64GBGalaxy Note 3 NeoGalaxy Note 4 (QC)Galaxy Note 8.0 LTESamsung Galaxy Note LTE (QC)Galaxy On7 DuosGalaxy RoundGalaxy RugbyGalaxy Rugby ProSamsung Galaxy S 2 LTEGalaxy S RelayGalaxy S2 LTE EUGalaxy S2 XGalaxy S3 AlphaSamsung Galaxy S3 LTEGalaxy S4 (QC)Galaxy S4 Active (QC)Galaxy S4 LTE-A (QC)Galaxy S4 Mini PlusSamsung Galaxy S4 ZoomGalaxy S5 DuosGalaxy S5 Mini (QC)Galaxy S6 (QC)Galaxy S6 DuosSamsung Galaxy S6 Edge (QC)Galaxy S6 Edge+ DuosGalaxy Tab 10.1 (QC)Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (QC)Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 LTEGalaxy Tab 4Galaxy Tab 4 10.1Galaxy Tab 7.7 PlusSamsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 (QC)Galaxy Tab 8.9 4GGalaxy Tab 8.9 LTEGalaxy Tab A 8.0Galaxy Tab A 9.7Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1Galaxy Tab S 10.5Galaxy Tab S 8.4GT-I8150BGT-I8150TSamsung GT-I8730TGT-I9092GT-I9128EGT-I9128IGT-I9152PGT-I9158GT-I9158VGT-I9192ISamsung GT-I9195IGT-I9208GT-I9210GT-I9210TGT-I9235GT-I9505GGT-I9507GT-I9507VSamsung GT-N7005GT-N7108DGT-P7320GT-P7320TGT-S7272CGT-S7275BGT-S7275LGT-S7275TSamsung GT-S7275YSC-01DSC-01ESC-01FSC-01GSC-02ESC-02GSC-03DSC-03ESamsung SC-04ESC-04GSC-05DSC-05GSC-06DSGH-I337ZSGH-I467SGH-I467MSGH-I547Samsung SGH-I547CSGH-I577SGH-I717DSGH-I717MSGH-I717RSGH-I957MSGH-I957RSamsung SGH-M819NSGH-M919VSGH-N075TSGH-S970GSGH-T679SGH-T679MSGH-T699SGH-T779Samsung SGH-T879SGH-T989DSHV-E250KSHV-E250LSHV-E250SSHV-E300LSHV-E330KSamsung SHV-E330LSHV-E330SSHV-E370KSHV-E400SSHV-E470SSM-A3000SM-A300XUSamsung SM-A300XZSM-A300YZSM-A5000SM-A5009SM-A500KSM-A500LSM-A500SSM-A500WSamsung SM-A500XZSM-A500YSM-A500YZSM-A700FZSM-A700KSM-A700YDSM-A8000SM-C105Samsung SM-E500FSM-E500HSM-E500MSM-E7000SM-E700FSM-E700HSM-E700MSM-G318HSamsung SM-G5108QSM-G530ASM-G530AZSM-G530FZSM-G530MUSM-G530WSM-G600FYSM-G7108VSamsung SM-G710SSM-G7200SM-G7202SM-G720AXSM-G720N0SM-G7508QSM-G800ASM-G870FSamsung SM-G9006WSM-G9008WSM-G900FQSM-G900T3SM-G900XSM-G906KSM-G906LSM-G906SSamsung SM-G910SSM-G9200SM-G9208SM-G9209SM-G9250SM-G9280SM-J500FSM-J500FNSamsung SM-J500GSM-J500HSM-J500MSM-J7008SM-N7506VSM-N7508VSM-N750KSM-N750LSamsung SM-N750SSM-N9007SM-N900USM-N910FDSM-N910FQSM-N910T2SM-N910T3SM-N9150Samsung SM-N915FSM-N915FYSM-N915GSM-N915W8SM-P355MSM-P555SM-S780LSM-S890LSamsung SM-S975LSM-T215SM-T255SSM-T315SM-T337TSM-T355SM-T357TSM-T357WSamsung SM-T525SM-T531SM-T532SM-T555SM-T705CSM-T805CTrend 2 Lite    *ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI UPDATE:* *ADDED NEW MODELS:* Alcatel OT-4009IOT-4009MOT-4027AOT-4027DOT-4027NOT-4027XOT-4028AOT-4028EOT-4028JOT-4028SAlcatel OT-4114EOT-5015AOT-5015DOT-5015EOT-5015XOT-5016AOT-5016JOT-5017AOT-5017DOT-5017EAlcatel OT-5017OOT-5017WOT-5017XOT-5025DOT-5025EOT-5025GOT-5025XOT-9010XOT-V696OT-V795OT-VF1296  *Added more than 3000 NEW PROVIDERS ID*  *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Success Stories:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## Mahdi25

chokran 3ala majhodikom

----------

